# ممكن تساعدوني ولكم الأجر.shift register



## زهرة الزمان (9 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم:
إذاممكن تساعدوني بشرح مختصر ومفيد عن كيفية عمل الدائرةuniversal shift register.
دائرة تحوي 3-bit shift register....D\flip flop
وديكودر يدخلهX1,X2 و3out put و الo\p الأول نربطه مع not gate والناتج نربطه مع clock في and gate
والخارج من and gate يدخل ك 
clock in 3-D\flip flop
مع العلم ان الدائرةparallel in parallel out
أتمنى ان اكون قد وضحت لكم شكل الدائرة.....
إذا حبيتوا يزيد ميزان حسناتكم افيدونا:55::56::56::55:


----------



## زهرة الزمان (9 مارس 2009)

and what is the function of the mode control
 (X1,X2).


----------



## محمدالقبالي (9 مارس 2009)

هل هذا المطلوب في الرابط التالي ارجو الرد 

http://www.allaboutcircuits.com/vol_4/chpt_12/5.html


----------



## زهرة الزمان (9 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم
اول شيء شكراً جزيلا على الرد السريع وثانيا:لم اجد المطلوب بالضبط
ولكن شكراً لجهودكم المباركة


----------



## eng.zooma (2 أبريل 2010)

انت ممكن تعملى Download لل PDF هاتلاقى فيه الشرح كامل لكل ال Shift Rigister من الموقع اللى محمد حاطط اللينك بتاعه

شكرا ليك يا محمد ربنا يجزيك كل خير


----------

